# photochopping mp2050...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I chopped MP2050's car... I think its my favorite one to shop... here is 2 pictures I did of how he SHOULD do his car. (thats right bitch... you SHOULD do it)



















tell me what you think.... if you want me to do something to your car just lemme know... -James


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

that first pic looks bad ass... i wish i could get my hands on some all amber corners. im making them myself!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN James that didnt take tooooo long ....lol

Yo U the man wit this chopping...but on the rim pic--could U make em more Bronze--they look black unless U just trying to tell me U want me to stay BLACK instead of BRONZE.....


Show me the amber corners with a nice light colored bronze or even a dark bronze version....oh and with and with out tints too


NOW U introuble IM gonna have U showing me my car with LAMBO doors pretty soon....lol


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm........intresting. Im really feeling this Bronze idea but then It wouldnt match up as well to do everything with the front end like in your secound pic....

decisions, decisions,......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Mee likey the top top one.
Oh yes, me likey alot.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fo the lighting, the first pic is defiately the look, I think I like the wheels in the 2nd pic better and I like that IC too, LOL


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey MP2050 i say keep your lights just the way they are. Looks hella sweet.....

too much change is bad...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well the bronze wheels werent a good chop... I'm garbage at wheels... sorry  but I think it looks good w/ amber corners!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy... i got an assignment for ya...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18241

do that photoshop 

a good one please.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The first one looks sweet. 
The second one reminds me of a VW Corrado. I kinda like it, but I'm not sure...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I hate you Liu... lol, I was trying to skip this one I've been having problems with it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *well the bronze wheels werent a good chop... I'm garbage at wheels... sorry  but I think it looks good w/ amber corners! *


Yeah I wish I could of got a better bronze color on the wheels but U did good Dry....ALL ambers are def. coming up next on my list..


----------

